# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Kennt jemand einen Bikepark in der Nähe von Ravensburg?

## FreeriderVin

Hi Leute, Da ich in Wangen wohne und da verzweifelt einen Bikepark suche, dachte ich, ich frag hier mal nach  :Smile:  Wünschenswert wäre natürlich ein Bikepark bei *Wangen* (88239), aber im Landkreis Ravensburg wär auch total in Ordnung. Danke im Voraus, Vin

----------


## Sethimus

nieratz park unter der autobahn bruecke ist soweit ich weiss das einzige rund um wangen was man als ehesten einen "bikepark" nennen koennte.

----------


## FreeriderVin

Okey, muss ich mal schauen. Wohnst du (oder muss ich "wohnen sie" sagen) in Wangen oder in der Nähe?

----------


## FreeriderVin

Also eigentlich dachte ich bei Bikepark an einen Downhill trail, kein BMX-park oder ähnliches, sondern ein Downhill trail

----------


## fL0W3R_R41n

Also wenn du da nix findest zum abgehen...

Sonst halt die Bikeparks die dir auch Google ausspuckt wenn du Bikeparks Deutschland suchst.
Hindelang is von uns glaub am nähesten.

----------


## FreeriderVin

Ist das Bikepark in Litzis? Den kenn ich, da wohnt mein Vater  :Smile:

----------


## mystic83

hindelang

----------

